# Der Tod meiner Knie



## Ragnarok591 (25. Juli 2015)

Hey ihr Lieben!

Ich fahre nun seit anderthalb Jahren Mountainbike. Jedoch habe ich seit ca. einem Jahr das Problem, dass meine Kniesehne streikt. Somit werden die Touren entsprechend kurz und zu einer Tortur!

Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran es liegen kann? Hier die nötigen Randinfos:

Ich bin 1,76m groß, wieder etwa 80 kg. Ich fahre ein 26" Bulls Pulsar (Hardtail). Meinen Sattel hatte ich nach errechneter Höhe eingestellt (Schrittlänge x 0,86...), was für meinen Geschmack ein wenig tief war. somit habe ich ihn ca 2 cm höher gemacht.
Ich fahre mit Klick-Pedalen!

Kann es an der Technik des tretens liegen? Sind die Gänge zu hart? Oder hat jemand einen anderen Ansatz, den ich mal überprüfen könnte??

Ich bitte um Hilfe! Ich will wieder auf die Piste


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juli 2015)

Falsches Forum > Gesundheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (25. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht verschiebt ja ein Mod den Thread ins richtige Unterforum 

Ich hatte auch mal eine ganze zeitlang immer Schmerzen am äußeren Knie, die immer so nach 15km kamen. 
Letztendlich geholfen hat mir meiner Meinung nach Dehnübungen. Hab damals mit "CorePerformance" angefangen und auch die Hartschaumrolle verwendet. Inzwischen fahre ich praktisch schmerzfrei.
Aber letztendlich kann es an sovielen Dingen liegen. Falsche Sattelhöhe, falsche Sattelneigung, falsche Stellung deiner Klickpedale (fahre selber nur mit Flats, kenne mich da nicht aus), ungenügende (Rumpf-)muskulatur, falsche Rahmengeometrie, Verletzungen im Knie/Sehne oder vielleicht auch mehrere Dinge auf einmal. Meist muss man da selber forschen, probieren und hartnäckig bleiben....kann teilweise sehr frustrierend sein und man braucht viel Geduld.


----------



## noocelo (25. Juli 2015)

gibt es noch weitere schmerzen an anderen stellen (füße, klöten, gesäß, arme, hände, rücken, nacken, schultern etc.)? diese können evtl. helfen, ursachen bzw. lösungen zu identifizieren.

konkret: variiere mit der sitzposition. sattel immer 0,5 bis 1 cm höher, bis er dir zu hoch ist. dann wieder ein stück runter. tritt es sich angenehmer mit dem poppes weiter vorne/hinten? ist die sattelnase evtl. zu tief und du musst dich immer zurückdrücken oder ist sie zu hoch? das selbe mit dem winkel der cleats: möchte die ferse weiter nach außen? der ballen weiter vor? dann änder' es. jedoch am besten immer nur eine anpassung pro tour. das ziel ist, ein gespür zu entwickeln, wo es hakt um die feineinstellung zu machen. denn die formeln und regeln dienen lediglich der (ersten) orientierung.

hast du – evtl. bedingt durch einen beckenschiefstand – ungleich lange beine? dann kann eine einseitige einlegesohle helfen, die bewegungsabläufe zu harmonisieren; besser und teurer sind individuelle (evtl. auf rezept). auch ohne verkürztes bein können einlegesohlen helfen, die position der füße zu optimieren.

weiter: bitte immer dehnen vor und nach der tour. das muss nicht lange sein. es hilft u. a., die vernachlässigten (bein)muskeln zu strecken und beugt so evtl. verkürzungen vor, die gerade beim knie negative folgen haben können. auch ist es u. u. vor und nach dem fahren ein versuch wert, das knie/die beine mit einem durchblutungsförderndem öl o. ä. einzureiben bzw. kurz zu massieren.

das nächste ist, eine hohe trittfrequenz zu fahren. von anfang an, auch und gerade in der ebene. schalte bewusst immer 1-2 gänge hoch. das macht dich nicht langsamer, geht auf den puls und schont die knie.  die schleimbeutel werden so nicht überfordert den knie-apparat zu schmieren. eine weitere die technik betreffende sache ist: beobachte beim pedalieren, ob deine knie unrund laufen, sprich bei einer kurbelumdrehung nach links oder rechts 'ausschlagen'. das gilt es zu vermeiden, indem man sie so nah und gleichmäßig wie möglich am oberrohr führt. auch etwas, woran man sich immer wieder erinnern muss, bis es zur gewohnheit wird (in diesem zusammenhang evtl. die cleats näher an die kurbeln positionieren).

ein weiterer ansatz ist ein professionelles bikefitting. ich habe mit kim gute erfahrungen gemacht. keine garantie auf besserung, jedoch ein ganzheitlicher, computergestützter blick auf deine konkrete fahrposition und -technik.

und: ein guter physiotherapeut schadet sicherlich auch nicht.  frag' bei radkollegen nach einer empfehlung.

anpacken, zeit geben, durchbeissen! viel erfolg. 


--
disclaimer: bin kein physio/weißkittel. wenn einer anwesend ist, bitte evtl. müll gerne korrigieren/ergänzen.

--
edit: guter punkt von @scratch_a: rumpfmuskulatur stärken. schau' dir diesbezüglich mal schlingentraining an.


----------



## Allrider (25. Juli 2015)

Willkommen in der Welt der Elektromountainbiker.


----------



## noocelo (25. Juli 2015)

nein, kein elektromofa! nicht kapitulieren! höchststrafe erst, wenn sonst nix hilft. gar nix. 

er will doch selbst fahren und noch eine weile zu den coolen gehören. gut aussehen und sport machen, ohne ressourcen zu verbraten.


----------



## --- (25. Juli 2015)

Willkommen in der Welt der Menschen die zum Arzt gehen wenn der Körper streikt.


----------



## Leertaste (25. Juli 2015)

- Q-Faktor (ausmessen)
- Kurbelarmlänge (ausmessen : Schrittlänge x 0,21 und nochmal SL x 0,216 ! Von den Ergebnissen den Mittelwert auf-bzw. abrunden und entsprechend Kurbeln kaufen)
- Trittfrequenz (Immer ne hohe Trittfrequenz fahren - ab~80 U/min)
- Pedalart (Klickis sind schlecht , da der Fuß sich u.U. nicht in die Natürliche Position drehen kann 
- Knie immer warm halten / Zug vermeiden


----------



## Toolkid (25. Juli 2015)

Evtl. Sattel zu weit hinten oder zu weit vorne?


----------



## Mario8 (25. Juli 2015)

Ragnarok591 schrieb:


> Kann es an der Technik des tretens liegen? Sind die Gänge zu hart? Oder hat jemand einen anderen Ansatz, den ich mal überprüfen könnte??
> 
> Ich bitte um Hilfe! Ich will wieder auf die Piste


... eine echte Diagnose dürfte aber noch nicht vorliegen (.... Kniesehne streikt ???.....). Ich nehme mal an, es tut einfach weh und die genauen Gründe werden noch gesucht (ein Knie oder beide Knie?).

Fahr zunächst ohne Veränderungen der Einstellungen mit Normalpedalen/Flats anstelle Klickies und bei Veränderung auch wieder zurück, um da Klarheit über deren Einfluß zu haben.
Von Deinen Maßen und dem relativ hohen Sattel sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme mit zu starker Kniebeugung im oberen Totpunkt geben. Trotzdem mal überprüfen.
In den Tipps von noocelo und scratch_a  ist ja schon ein umfangreiches "Testprogramm" zu finden. Der Hinweis auf die Geduld ist ganz wichtig.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. Juli 2015)

Also mit Klicks hab ich keine Probleme,  einmal eingestellt und gut.  Bei Flats mit ordentlichen Pins und Schuhen mit sehr klebriger Sohle muss man an für jede Korrektur des Fußes auf dem Pedal den Fuß vom Pedal heben.

.... Alles nicht so einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (25. Juli 2015)

Nur beim radfahren oder bei anderen Sportarten auch? Bei sowas auf jeden Fall erstmal Pause machen bis es auskuriert ist, könnte auch eine Entzündung sein.
Mit Klickpedalen habe ich aufgehört, hatte auch ständig Probleme mit Knie und Vorderfuß.
Bei Flats sucht sich der Fuß automatisch die Position.
Was auch viel ausmacht sind Einlagen im Schuh.
Auch mal schauen wie der Sattel eingestellt ist (vor/zurück, Thema Knielot und Sattelneigung waagrecht)
Sattelhöhe sollte so hoch sein das es nicht in der Kniekehle zieht.
Und lieber schneller treten als dicke Gänge, vor allem bergauf.


----------



## Alumini (25. Juli 2015)

Schmerzen haben niemals damit zu tun, ob man Klicks oder nicht einsetzt, sondern mit fehlerhaften Einstellungen. Dieselbe Position, die Du auf Flats als bequem empfindest, lässt sich mit Klicks ebenso erzielen. Wenn man natürlich nach Bike-Bravo Schema-x einstellt und es dabei belässt, ist das eben u.U. nicht die richtige. Zudem weiß kaum jemand über die Abhängigkeit von Sattelhöhe und horizontaler Position und Kniewinkel. Da wird dann stumpf nach "Knielot" eingestellt und Schmerzen werden männlich ignoriert, weil man "ja alles richtig eingestellt hat".

Bei Gesundheitsfragen Hilfe in einem Forum zu suchen ist Russisch Roulette. Such Dir einen guten Bikefitter.


----------



## xrated (25. Juli 2015)

Ich hab wirklich viel probiert mit der Einstellung (über Jahre hinweg), kann auch am Schuh selbst gelegen haben aber auch verschiedene Einlagen brachten nichts. Bin auch 5 Jahre zuvor ohne Probleme gefahren und irgendwann fing es an schlimmer zu werden.
Mit Flats die nicht zu weiche Sohle haben fahre ich viel stressfreier.
Meiner Meinung kommen da nur zuviel Parameter dazu die man mit Klicks einstellen muss.
Selbst ist es auch schwer rauszufinden woran es liegt und jemand anders kann dir das auch nicht immer sagen.
Manche Leute sind auch einfach empfindlicher auf die Einstellung und ich glaube auch je älter man wird desto schneller kommen da Probleme.
Das war aber eh nur am Rennrad, fahre ich ohnehin nicht mehr.


----------



## Ragnarok591 (25. Juli 2015)

Okay, das sind eine Menge Antworten!

Also: Definitiv Kniesehne, da der Artz ein Patellarsehnenspitzensyndrom (tolles Wort, nicht wahr?) diagnostiziert hat. Alles was hilft ist eine Pause. ABER: Ich komme nicht dazu es auszukurieren, da ich irgendwann auch arbeiten muss  
Die Schmerzen sind fast ausschließlich RECHTS. Beim freihändigen Fahren habe ich oft das Gefühl etwas zu weit nach rechts gelehnt zu sitzen, kann aber keinen Grund dafür feststellen. 
Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass mir ab und an die Hände einschlafen. Sattel ist ganz hinten und leicht nach hinten geneigt, um die Hände zu entlasten. Je weiter ich hinten sitze, desto angenehmer. Aber was tun, wenn er schon ganz hinten ist?


----------



## Leertaste (25. Juli 2015)

Ragnarok591 schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass mir ab und an die Hände einschlafen. Sattel ist ganz hinten und leicht nach hinten geneigt, um die Hände zu entlasten. Je weiter ich hinten sitze, desto angenehmer. Aber was tun, wenn er schon ganz hinten ist?



Ergogriffe kaufen und darauf achten das Deine Handgelenke eine gerade Linie mit Deinem Unterarm ergeben !
Die Handgelenke dürfen weder seitlich , noch nach oben oder unten abgeknickt sein !
Bremsen NUR mit 1 Finger - bei 2 Finger verdreht man wieder die Hand ! 

Desweitern kann es auch helfen ein(en) (paar) Spacer unter den Vorbau zu machen , oder einen etwas steilern Vorbau zu kaufen .
Oder einen Lenker mit etwas mehr Rise zu montieren .


----------



## brera19 (25. Juli 2015)

Wurde ja eigendlich alles gesagt. ..bei mir isses so, sattel zu tief knie schmerzt nach ner zeit...sattel zu hoch unterer rücken schmerzt nach ner weile, so konnte ich die perfekte sitzposition für mich finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. Juli 2015)

Ragnarok591 schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass mir ab und an die Hände einschlafen. Sattel ist ganz hinten und leicht nach hinten geneigt, um die Hände zu entlasten. Je weiter ich hinten sitze, desto angenehmer. Aber was tun, wenn er schon ganz hinten ist?



sattel ganz hinten, knieprobleme, einschlafende hände, ...

die position des sattels im bezug zum tretlager ist unantastbar!
für den abstand zwischen sattel und lenker ist die oberrohrlänge und die vorbaulänge entscheidend.
lässt sich die sitzposition darüber nicht einstellen, passt der rahmen nicht.


----------



## noocelo (25. Juli 2015)

... einschlafende hände sind nicht die ursache, sondern ein weiteres symptom. die ursache liegt woanders. deswegen sind ergo-griffe auch keine grundsätzliche lösung. 



Ragnarok591 schrieb:


> Okay, das sind eine Menge Antworten!


alle gelesen? dann hast du für die nächsten wochen genügend input alles systematisch auszuprobieren. oder wie gesagt geld für ein fitting in die hand nehmen. 

deine rahmengröße ist die richtige?! wenn du möchtest, gib sie mal an zusammen mit deiner bein- und schrittlänge. auch kannst du zusätzlich mal ein profilfoto von dir auf dem rad posten.


----------



## Ragnarok591 (25. Juli 2015)

Schrittlänge sind 78,2 cm. Ich fahre eine 51er Rahmenhöhe auf die Empfehlung eines Angestellen von BOC. Ein fitting rentiert sich bei mir glaube ich nicht, da ich ein 300€ Rad fahre. Da stecke ich nicht so viel Geld rein.

Ja, ich habe alle gelesen. Somit heißt es: PROBIEREN!


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Juli 2015)

folgende bilde würden helfen.

seitenansicht vom rad
bild von dir auf dem rad, kurbel auf 3 uhr und ferse parallel zum boden, seitensicht
bild von dir auf dem rad, kurbel auf 6 uhr und ferse parallel zum boden, seitenansicht und gerde von hinten


allgemein würde ich sagen, dass ein 51er rahmen viel zu groß ist.


----------



## noocelo (25. Juli 2015)

... beinlänge? 

die kosten des fittings würde ich in relation zu den schmerzen (knie, flossen) setzen und nicht zum radpreis.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. Juli 2015)

78cm sind es wohl laut TE.  Ich finde 51cm da auch sehr hoch. 

Ich hab SL 83cm bei 172cm Körpergröße und fahr am Fully nen S Rahmen mit 420mm Sitzrohr.  M ginge auch noch mit  ca 470mm wäre aber bei mir das Maximum selbst am HT.  Oberrohr passt bei mir von ca 570mm bis knapp 600mm. Länger darf es nicht werden


----------



## Alumini (25. Juli 2015)

Preis vom Bikefittingwürde ich in Relation zu den Schmerzen setzen, nicht zu irgendwas anderem. Was sich manche Leute antun im Freizeitsport ist der Hammer...



Ragnarok591 schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass mir ab und an die Hände einschlafen.


Kann viele Ursachen haben. Zuviel Druck auf den Händen/Ballen? Da reichen manchmal schon etwas stärker gepolsterte Handschuhe. Merke ich wenn ich ohne Handschuhe RR fahre. Zu verkrampft? Grundsätzlich falsche Haltung? ...



> Sattel ist ganz hinten und leicht nach hinten geneigt, um die Hände zu entlasten.


..und dafür die Knie zu belasten, weil das Kniegelenk hinter der Pedalachse steht?

51er Rahmen? Klingt groß. Hast Du einen sehr langen Oberkörper bzw. Arme, so dass Du das lange Oberrohr benötigst?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. Juli 2015)

mit der Sattelneigung bekommt man kaum Druck von den Händen weg, wenn man sieht wie der Oberkörper vor dem Sattel "hängt" sollte man verstehen das dies kaum entlastung bringen kann.

Wenn der TE endlich mal mit mehr wie der SL um die Ecke kommen würde (SL, Körpergröße, Oberrohrlänge, Vorbaulänge, Lenkerbreite) dann könnte man evtl mehr sagen.

Denn wenn der Oberkörper nicht übermäßig lang ist im Verhältnis zu seinen Beinen sitzt er ja auch recht gestreckt auf der Kiste. Damit hat man ja sowieso mehr druck auf den Händen.
Dann noch nen langen Vorbau und nen 780er Lenker und das Chaos ist perkfekt


----------



## RetroRider (25. Juli 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Welt der Menschen die zum Arzt gehen wenn der Körper streikt.


Das ist ja griechische Verschwendungssucht. Wenn das der Schäuble erfährt...


----------



## noocelo (25. Juli 2015)

... nicht ganz! kurbelt die pillen- und operations-wirtschaft an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. Juli 2015)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> mit der Sattelneigung bekommt man kaum Druck von den Händen weg



kann ich so nicht bestätigen.

wenn die sattelnase zu weit unten ist, rotiert das becken nach vorne und ich habe spürbar mehr druck auf den händen. ich kippe quasi nach vorne.
ist die sattelneigung richtig eingestellt, kann ich den lenker einfach loslassen, auch wenn ich mich mit dem oberkörper nach vorne beuge.


----------



## RetroRider (25. Juli 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... nicht ganz! kurbelt die pillen- und operations-wirtschaft an.


Als Grieche hast du Pech gehabt wenn du zu den 30% ohne Krankenversicherung gehörst und trotzdem krank wirst. Laut Schäuble & BILD ist das immer noch viel mehr Luxus und Verschwendung als in Deutschland.

Zum Thema: Bilder und fehlende Daten bitte nachreichen. Handelt es sich überhaupt um ein Mountainbike?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. Juli 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
> 
> wenn die sattelnase zu weit unten ist, rotiert das becken nach vorne und ich habe spürbar mehr druck auf den händen. ich kippe quasi nach vorne.
> ist die sattelneigung richtig eingestellt, kann ich den lenker einfach loslassen, auch wenn ich mich mit dem oberkörper nach vorne beuge.




ich glaub ich muss es anders formulieren.
Klar kann man wenn der Sattel nach vorne geneigt ist mehr Druck auf die Handgelenke bekommen. Denn wenn man im Sattel nach vorne Rutscht muss man sich mit den Armen dagegen abstützen.
Allerdings bin ich der Meinung das das nach hinten neigen dagegen die Arme nicht entlastet.

Wenn man es ´übertreibt mit nach hinten neigen muss man sich ja Krampfhaft festhalten damit man nicht vom 
Sattel rutscht.


----------



## RetroRider (25. Juli 2015)

Beim zu weit nach hinten neigen gibt's Schmerzen im unteren Rücken. Für mich ist die optimale Neigung: Fast zu weit nach hinten. Voraussetzung: Der Rücken ist regelmäßiges Fahren gewohnt. Sonst taugt der nicht als Indikator.


----------



## Leertaste (25. Juli 2015)

Also meine Sattelnase schaut auch ein *klein wenig *nach oben 
(Sieht man erst beim 2. Blick )
Kann ich nur empfehlen um Druck von den Händen zu nehmen .
Ich habe aber auch einen mit Dammentlastung !


----------



## Brewmaster (25. Juli 2015)

Welche Form von Fitting würde ihr denn empfehlen?

Vermessen durch z.B. Body-Scanning oder doch ganz klassisch mit Lot etc.?


----------



## Hike_O (3. August 2015)

Das Problem hatte ich auch.
Habe auch den Sattel erst immer weiter nach hinten geschoben. Aber die Schmerzen sind erst verschwunden, als ich den Sattel nach vorne geschoben habe!
Hast Du das auch schon ausprobiert? 
Oder woher weißt Du, dass du weiter hinten korrekter sitzt?


----------



## noocelo (3. August 2015)

@Ragnarok591 und, gibt's erste testergebnisse?


----------



## --- (4. August 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Das ist ja griechische Verschwendungssucht.


Ich bin aber kein Grieche.



RetroRider schrieb:


> Als Grieche hast du Pech gehabt


Ich bin aber kein Grieche.



RetroRider schrieb:


> Wenn das der Schäuble erfährt...


Wer?



RetroRider schrieb:


> Laut Schäuble


Wer?



RetroRider schrieb:


> ist das immer noch viel mehr Luxus und Verschwendung als in Deutschland.


Da kann ich ja weitermachen.

Tipp für die Zukunft: Such dir echte Freunde. Dieser Schäuble ist nicht der richtige Umgang für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (4. August 2015)

Gerade lief in der ARD-Sendung Brisant ein Beitrag zum Thema. Wie sich jetzt überraschenderweise herausstellt, ist das diktierte Wegsparen der medizinischen Infrastruktur nicht nur für Griechen lebensgefährlich (was völlig akzeptabel ist) sondern auch für deutsche Touristen (was inakzeptabel ist). Sowas kann man ja nicht vorher wissen...


----------



## lucie (4. August 2015)

Ragnarok591 schrieb:


> Schrittlänge sind 78,2 cm. Ich fahre eine 51er Rahmenhöhe auf die Empfehlung eines Angestellen von BOC. Ein fitting rentiert sich bei mir glaube ich nicht, da ich ein 300€ Rad fahre. Da stecke ich nicht so viel Geld rein.
> 
> Ja, ich habe alle gelesen. Somit heißt es: PROBIEREN!



Wow eine 51er RH!  Ich als Mädel habe eine SL von 82cm bei 168cm Körpergröße und fahre Rahmen mit 35 bis max. 40cm Sitzrohrlänge.
Fahre aber auch kein CC. Da würde ich bis zu max. 43cm Sitzrohr mitgehen, bei Deiner Körpergröße vll. noch 46cm. 

Das Bike war bestimmt über und die wollten es einfach nur loswerden. 

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass Dein Knie bei Deiner RH eine sehr ungünstige Position beim Pedalieren einnimmt, wurde ja weiter oben schon erwähnt. 

Bei horizontaler Ausrichtung der Kurbelarme und auf den Pedalen stehenden Bikerfüßen, Besitzer der Füße sitzt auf dem in der Höhe richtig positionierten Sattel, sollte das Lot von der Patella vorn ausgehend direkt durch die Pedalachse verlaufen.

Kannst Du mal ein Foddo posten?


----------



## Stucka (4. August 2015)

hab auch ewig mit Schmerzen am rechten Knie (Ursache Arthrose) rum gemacht (klar, die Sitzposition sollte schon stimmen, auch die Einstellung der Cleats, eventuell Einlegesohlen etc. etc.) In den Griff bekommen habe ich die Sache aber erst, als ich wirklich konsequent mit der Blackroll gearbeitet habe. Am Anfang eher schmerzhaft, nach und nach besser und jetzt problemlos. Nach ein paar Wochen Rollen waren die Schmerzen weg, einfach weg! Meist genügen 5 Minuten auf der Rolle und ich fühle mich einfach besser. Dann noch ein paar Core-Übungen (auch seeehr zu empfehlen) und ab und zu Dehnen nach dem Biken. Probiers mal, schadet sicher nicht


----------



## Pizzaplanet (4. August 2015)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> 78cm sind es wohl laut TE.  Ich finde 51cm da auch sehr hoch.
> 
> Ich hab SL 83cm bei 172cm Körpergröße und fahr am Fully nen S Rahmen mit 420mm Sitzrohr.  M ginge auch noch mit  ca 470mm wäre aber bei mir das Maximum selbst am HT.  Oberrohr passt bei mir von ca 570mm bis knapp 600mm. Länger darf es nicht werden





lucie schrieb:


> Wow eine 51er RH!  Ich als Mädel habe eine SL von 82cm bei 168cm Körpergröße und fahre Rahmen mit 35 bis max. 40cm Sitzrohrlänge.
> Fahre aber auch kein CC. Da würde ich bis zu max. 43cm Sitzrohr mitgehen, bei Deiner Körpergröße vll. noch 46cm.
> 
> Das Bike war bestimmt über und die wollten es einfach nur loswerden.
> ...



Deckt sich ja mit meiner Erfahrung 

Aber der TE will das nicht hören


----------



## Alumini (4. August 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Bei horizontaler Ausrichtung der Kurbelarme und auf den Pedalen stehenden Bikerfüßen, Besitzer der Füße sitzt auf dem in der Höhe richtig positionierten Sattel, sollte das Lot von der Patella vorn ausgehend direkt durch die Pedalachse verlaufen.


Das Lot vom Kniegelenk. Und das ist maximal eine Faustregel. Je nach Oberschenkel/Unterschenkellänge bspw., ist das überhaupt nicht ergonomisch zu realisieren.


----------



## lucie (4. August 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Das Lot vom Kniegelenk. Und das ist maximal eine Faustregel. Je nach Oberschenkel/Unterschenkellänge bspw., ist das überhaupt nicht ergonomisch zu realisieren.



Faustregel hin oder her, bei mir jedenfalls funktioniert das an drei Bikes mit unterschiedlichen Geometrien schon, da richtige Rahmengröße, passender Vorbau, je nach dem Stütze mit oder ohne Versatz und passende Sattelhöhe und -stellung.

Das Bike des TEs ist einfach zu GROSS. Punkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (5. August 2015)

Die durchschnittliche SL bei der Körpergröße wären 84cm.
Und Rahmenhöhe sagt ja wohl null aus welche Geometrie der Rahmen hat.


----------



## lucie (5. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Die durchschnittliche SL bei der Körpergröße wären 84cm.
> Und Rahmenhöhe sagt ja wohl null aus welche Geometrie der Rahmen hat.



Wer behauptet das? Aber ich glaube kaum, dass der Rahmen einen so flachen Lenk- und steilen Sitzwinkel hat, dass damit das lange Oberrohr eines 51er Rahmens so kompensiert werden könnte, dass der TE darauf bestens positioniert fahren kann, vorrausgesetzt seine Angaben stimmen.

"Durchschnittliche SL wäre" = Glaskugel, Konjungtiv - hat er lt. eigener Angabe aber nicht.

Mal gerechnet: Sitzrohrlänge = 510mm (Angabe des TEs), Kurbellänge bei diesem Rahmen wahrscheinlich (Glaskugel) = 175mm, macht 685mm. Seine angegebene SL = 788mm, macht einen Sattelauszug von ungefähr 103mm + evtl. 20mm wegen der Sohlenhöhe der Schuhe. Was fällt einem bei einem MTB da ein? ZU GROSSER RAHMEN, egal welche Geo er schlussendlich hat. Da würde mir alles wehtun.


----------



## scylla (5. August 2015)

Der Glaskugel kann mit Fakten begegnet werden 
Der TE erwähnt im Eingangspost, dass er ein Bulls Pulsar fährt. Hier die Geotabelle dazu:
http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/pulsar/

Der 51cm Rahman hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 59cm und einen Sitzwinkel von 73°. Die Steuerrohrlänge mit 155mm ist riesig 

Vorausgesetzt die Angaben des TE zu seiner Körpergröße und Schrittlänge sind korrekt gemessen, dürfte er ein Sitzriese sein, also einen verhältnismäßig langen Oberkörper haben. Damit wäre das 59er Oberrohr auch zusammen mit einem relativ langen Vorbau noch voll im Bereich des Machbaren. Das Sitzrohr läuft laut Fotos direkt ins Tretlager, also macht der Sattelauszug auch keinen Unterschied am effektiven Sitzwinkel.
Falls das Rad eher als Trekkingrad auf Forststraßen verwendet wird und nicht so sehr als Mountainbike auf Trails (soll es geben) fiele der fehlende Sattelauszug und die wahrscheinlich ganz grauslige (da nicht vorhandene) Schrittfreiheit auch nicht so sehr ins Gewicht.
Wo ich eher den Hund begraben sehen würde wäre die Steuerrohrlänge und evtl auch der Sattel. Wahrscheinlich ergibt die Steuerrohrlänge zusammen mit dem laut Produktfotos relativ steil nach oben geneigten Vorbau und der geringen Schrittlänge des TE eine ziemliche Lenkerüberhöhung. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das Spacertürmchen auch noch genauso hoch ist wie beim Kauf. Nochmehr Lenkerüberhöhung.
Mit einer ordentlichen Lenkerüberhöhung kann das Oberrohr so lang sein wie es will, man sitzt dann trotzdem immer recht aufrecht. Je aufrechter die Sitzposition desto breiter und bequemer muss der Sattel sein. Wenn nun der Sattel nicht passt (da evtl zu schmal oder unbequem für die aufrechte Sitzposition) neigt man dazu, einen Rundrücken zu machen und auf dem Sattel so weit nach hinten zu rutschen wie möglich, um eine bessere Auflagefläche für die Sitzknochen zu finden und es sich bequemer zu machen.
Evtl hat der TE daher den Sattel maximal weit nach hinten geschoben und zusätzlich nach hinten geneigt, und findet das "bequemer"?
Für die Ergonomie beim Pedalieren, also für die Knie und für die Kraftübertragung, ist das natürlich Mist.
Das mal als Erklärungsversuch für die Sattelposition, denn eigentlich sollte man eher vermuten, dass der Sattel eher weiter nach vorne sollte um es bequemer zu gestalten in Hinblick auf Knielot und Kraftübertrag.
Druck auf die Handgelenke kann man auch oder sogar gerade bei sehr aufrechter Sitzposition bekommen. Die Rücken- und Bauchmuskulatur kann in dieser Position einfach so gut wie keine Haltearbeit verrichten, vor allem wenn man dann im Sitzen noch einen Rundrücken macht, was ich aufgrund des nach hinten geneigten Sattels vermuten würden. Aller "Restdruck" kommt so auf die Arme/Hände. Wenn dann noch der Lenker ergonomisch nicht passt (Biegung/Drehung) und die Handgelenke komisch abgeknickt sind, wird das blöd.

Also ja: wie @lucie vermute ich auch, dass der Rahmen deutlich zu groß ist!

Die beste Möglichkeit wäre natürlich ein passendes Fahrrad kaufen in passender Rahmengröße. Dort dann schauen, dass der Lenker nicht zu sehr überhöht ist (Spacerturm reduzieren), bestenfalls auf Höhe des Sattels oder etwas darunter. Passenden Sattel suchen auf dem man wirklich gut sitzt in der passenden Breite (Sitzknochen vermessen z.B.). Sattel nach Knielot einstellen. Rückenmuskulatur trainieren um die nicht mehr ganz so aufrechte Sitzposition über die Muskulatur zu halten und nicht über Abstützen am Lenker.

Die billigere Möglichkeit wäre: am vorhandenen Fahrrad den Lenker nach unten bringen (weniger nach oben geneigten Vorbau, Spacer rausnehmen, evtl Lenker mit weniger Rise). Passenden Sattel suchen. Sattel nach Knielot einstellen und eher waagerecht als nach hinten gekippt montieren. Rückenmuskulatur trainieren. Das Fahrrad ist dann halt leider immer noch deutlich zu groß, Trails egal welcher Art würde ich persönlich damit nicht fahren wollen.

Natürlich alles nur Spekulation meinerseits aufgrund der spärlichen Informationen des TE! Es kann auch ganz anders sein.

Wie schon meine Vorredner sagten:
@Ragnarok591  Ein Foto von dir auf dem Rad von der Seite aufgenommen würde enorm helfen die Spekulationen ins Blaue zu beseitigen!
Kannst du im Flachen überhaupt vor dem Sattel über dem Oberrohr stehen, ohne das Oberrohr press im Schritt zu haben oder dich auf die Zehenspitzen zu stellen?


----------



## xrated (5. August 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> "Durchschnittliche SL wäre" = Glaskugel, Konjungtiv - hat er lt. eigener Angabe aber nicht.



Da gibts einen Richtwert und wenn der 4cm daneben liegt wird er sich vermutlich einfach vermessen haben. So große Unterschiede wie hier oft geglaubt wird, gibt es da nicht.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. August 2015)

Gibt es schon. 
Meine Schwester ist gleich groß, hat aber deutlich längere Beine wie ich.  
Sieht man ganz gut wenn wir nebeneinander stehen.  Merke ich wenn ich mich auf Ihr Rad oder im ihr Auto setzte. 
Das genaue Gegenteil davon ist ein Freund von mir.  Gleiche Größe aber deutlich kürzere Beine.  
Der kommt bei meiner KTM so gut wie garnicht auf den Boden wo ich keine Probleme hatte. 

Jetzt stell meine Schwester neben den und man sieht mit bloßem Auge das da bei gleicher Größe eine Riesen unterschied bei der Beinlänge ist.


----------



## xrated (5. August 2015)

Bei Frauen sind die Beine auch generell länger. Ausserdem kann man sehr schlecht messen, da hat man sehr schnell 2cm Messfehler.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Bei Frauen sind die Beine auch generell länger.


meist bis zum boden.



xrated schrieb:


> Ausserdem kann man sehr schlecht messen, da hat man sehr schnell 2cm Messfehler.


bei frauen. man sollte da schon etwas vorsichtig sein.



falls ihr es noch nicht gemerkt habt.
der te hat sich schon länger nicht mehr gemeldet. alle paar beiträge bilder zu fordern bringt also nichts.


----------



## xrated (5. August 2015)

Bei Frauen ist es irgendwas um Faktor 0,52 und bei Männer 0,48 oder so. Hab die Zahlen jetzt grad nicht da.

Fest steht jedenfalls das der Rahmen für die Größe sehr kurz und hoch ist und nicht unbedingt zu groß. Mein 18" ist fast genauso lang und ich bin genauso groß. Es gibt sogar 16" die ähnlich lang sind z.B. Darmoor Hornet. Die Rahmenhöhe sagt überhaupt nichts.


----------



## scylla (5. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Bei Frauen sind die Beine auch generell länger.



Bei Barbie schon.



xrated schrieb:


> Fest steht jedenfalls das der Rahmen für die Größe sehr kurz und hoch ist und nicht unbedingt zu groß.



Jop, ich finde auch dass der Rahmen sehr kurz ist in Bezug auf die Rahmenhöhe. Die Oberrohrlänge ist denke ich mal nicht das Problem. Zu groß finde ich aber sowohl Sitz- als auch Steuerrohr. Zumindest für ein Mountainbike, wenn es wie ein Mountainbike eingesetzt wird.


----------



## xrated (5. August 2015)

Dafür steckt auch nur eine 63er Gabel drin. Ist alles so auf dem Stand vor 20 Jahren, nur waren die Räder da sogar noch kürzer weil man ewig lange Vorbauten hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (5. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Bei Frauen ist es irgendwas um Faktor 0,52 und bei Männer 0,48 oder so. Hab die Zahlen jetzt grad nicht da.
> 
> Fest steht jedenfalls das der Rahmen für die Größe sehr kurz und hoch ist und nicht unbedingt zu groß. Mein 18" ist fast genauso lang und ich bin genauso groß. Es gibt sogar 16" die ähnlich lang sind z.B. Darmoor Hornet. Die Rahmenhöhe sagt überhaupt nichts.



Das Dartmoor von 2012 hat in der Tat mit 14"!!! Sitzrohr fast die gleiche OR-Länge, 595mm mit entsprechender Gabel. Die Rahmenhöhe sagt in Bezug auf die Körpergröße und speziell der SL schon tendenziell etwas aus! Ich würde bei einem MTB das OR nicht gern so nah im Schrittbereich haben wollen, als Mann wahrscheinlich noch weniger. Aber jeder wie er es mag. 

Ist mir aber schlußendlich auch egal, der TE meldet sich nicht mehr und trägt zur Klärung seines Problems nichts weiter bei. Warum machen wir uns dann weiter Gedanken um biometrische und geometrische Daten und Faktoren, scheint ihn ja garnicht zu interessiern.


----------



## Brewmaster (6. August 2015)

Greift doch mal meine Frage zum fitting auf


----------



## Berrrnd (6. August 2015)

was meinst du mit body scanning?
aufkleben von punkten an bestimmten körperstellen und analyse am pc, oder eine richtige körpervermessung?


wichtig ist, dass der ausführende ahnung hat, und sich nicht an irgendwelche standards klammert.


----------



## Brewmaster (8. August 2015)

Es wird berührungslos vermessen mit PC-auswertung und danach das Bike eingestellt. Ohne Punkte aufkleben oder ähnliches

Leider hat ja nicht jeder Händler Ahnung von dem was er da tut und die häufen sich hier in der Gegend... sonst wäre es ja alles kein Problem


----------



## beutelfuchs (8. August 2015)

Haendler wuerde ich da im Leben keinen ranlassen. Such dir einen MTB-Verein und frag den aeltesten anwesenden Trainer, ob er dir mal beim Fahren zuschauen kann.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. August 2015)

wo ist denn bei dir in der gegend?


----------



## Brewmaster (9. August 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Haendler wuerde ich da im Leben keinen ranlassen. Such dir einen MTB-Verein und frag den aeltesten anwesenden Trainer, ob er dir mal beim Fahren zuschauen kann.



Das wäre halt Plan B gewesen, Anpassungen direkt beim Händler wären halt vermutlich gleich beim Händler durchgerutscht.

Bei Bad Tölz, wäre jetzt aber deswegen nach München gefahren. Der Trek Store in Muc is ja doch nicht unkompetent was man so sieht.


----------



## Fahrenheit (9. August 2015)

Ich kann empfehlen "radlabor.de". Habe mich bei denen in Frankfurt vermessen lassen und seitdem keine Probleme mehr. Gibt´s auch in München. LG


----------



## Berrrnd (9. August 2015)

geht zwar um triathlon, aber wenn es nicht zu weit weg ist ...
http://www.radsport-buchstaller.de/index.php/vermessung/videos.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

